# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Supposedly dimmable LED flashes on and off!

## Watters

Bought some dimmable 12V MR16 LEDs from here:  MR16 E27 E14 GU10 6W 9W 12W COB LED Dimmable Downlight Globe Bulbs Spot Light | eBay 
When I plugged them in and turned the lights on the LEDs flash on and off instead of staying constantly on.
Clearly something is wrong. 
Would appreciate input e.g. is there a better brand to buy or something?

----------


## OBBob

I think it's common for them to flicker depending on various factors. If you dim them a little more or less does it go away?

----------


## Muzza40

You will need to change the dimmer. Not all dimmers work properly with leds 
Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Watters

> You will need to change the dimmer. Not all dimmers work properly with leds 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

  So perhaps replace dimmer Clipsal 32E450M trailing edge dimmer with: 
Clipsal 32E450UDM universal dimmer: Brand NEW Clipsal LED Universal Dimmer Mechanism 450W MAX | eBay 
Current Transformers are LiteSTAR LS-ET60 20-60VA dimmable transformers which sounds like they won't be able to power single 7W LEDs.  *GUI10 240V VS MR16/GU5.3*
As I have to do something to fix this, would GU10 240V be a better solution than having transformers everywhere?

----------


## Muzza40

If your unsure just get an led specific dimmer. Normally about $50 bucks 
Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## chalkyt

You have to be a bit clever with GU10 LEDs. I have found that the higher wattage units can have longer "stalks" than lower wattage units (this is to accommodate the built-in drivers). The issue with this is that you actually have to select a GU10 lamp length to suit the fitting.  
As with lots of things LED, this can be a bit hit and miss. I have a fitting designed for a slightly long GU10 lamp (only a mm or two). Some of the "standard" LEDs will fit (e.g. el-cheapos from bunnies) and some (including GU10 halogens and Philips) just miss out. In this case if the lamps aren't the right length, they look a bit odd. 
Arrgh! I have screamed elsewhere about the opportunity missed for standardisation... again! It seems that as always, commercial imperative overrides the opportunity for common sense.

----------

